# Hi I'm Zaheer



## ZAh (15/10/14)

Been vaping for about 4 months now. Went from a ego ce4 to the twisp and currently using a kangertech mpt3 with kangertech mega 1000mah. Been great so far besides the fact that I cant seem to get quality juice in durban(but im sure im not looking in the right place)


----------



## Andre (15/10/14)

Most welcome. Congrats on the 4 months - a great achievement. I think @Just B is in Durban, with great juices: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/just-b-vaping.89/ Happy vaping.


----------



## ZAh (15/10/14)

Thanks buddy....much appreciated!


----------



## Riaz (15/10/14)

Slms @ZAh and welcome to the forum

well done on kicking the stinkies!!!

if you have any questions, please feel free to ask


----------



## Silver (15/10/14)

Welcome @ZAh 

Congrats on the shift to vaping

I too used the Twisp and the kanger mini protanks. 

As for juices - the more time you spend on here you will realise that a lot of us buy our juices from online retailers based in SA but get them shipped to us. There are quite a number of Durban based forumites doing the same thing

Have a look at the retailers and vendors on the home page and you will get a good idea. 
Also read the juice reviews section (E-liquid reviews). Most of those juices are locally available from one of the local online retailers. 

All the best


----------



## Sir Vape (15/10/14)

Hey @ZAh 
Welcome bro to the best forum in the world. I wish you all the best of your vape journey. Everything you need to make your vaping experience 300% more exciting, is right here. You have a fine selection of vendors here and guys with loads of experience to assist you.

Have a vaped up day


----------



## Riddle (15/10/14)

Welcome to the forum @ZAh ... enjoy browsing around


----------



## Marzuq (15/10/14)

ZAh said:


> Been vaping for about 4 months now. Went from a ego ce4 to the twisp and currently using a kangertech mpt3 with kangertech mega 1000mah. Been great so far besides the fact that I cant seem to get quality juice in durban(but im sure im not looking in the right place)



hello and welcome @ZAh 
some good gear you have going there.good luck with the search for quality juices. check out our retailers. they will courier anything you want. and some good quality in there


----------



## ZAh (15/10/14)

Wow thanks guys for the warm welcome  and all the advice, im sure this forum will make my vape journey that much more enjoyable

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/14)

ZAh said:


> Wow thanks guys for the warm welcome  and all the advice, im sure this forum will make my vape journey that much more enjoyable



100 % agreed @ZAh 
This forum has made my vape journey brilliant
Getting better gear, better juices and tips on so many things
Also the vape meets and the wonderful people I've met

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/10/14)

Welcome

Hope you enjoy your stay here with this awesome vaping family we have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZAh (2/7/15)

Came across this thread so I just thought I'd update a little...currently using a istick and lemo 2 so I have entered the world of coil building and vv devices.....awesome stuff!!! Vaping just gets better and better 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

